# Playoffs - Game 2: Seattle Supersonics @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* May 10th, 2005 - 8:30 PM (Central Time)*









VS.










Game 1: Spurs 103, Sonics 81 

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 22 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks, 30 minutes
Tony Parker - 29 points, 3 assists
Rashard Lewis - 19 points, 4 rebounds




*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*









































































































Ray Allen is questionable and Radmanovic is doubtful, which means Ray Allen is playing and Radmanovic isn't. I'm not sure how sharp Ray Allen will be, but I bet he'll be ready to go. Keep in mind though that he's going to have to do a lot of running on offense, and defensively we need to test Ray Ray as well. We'll see what kind of pride and decency Seattle has, because I can either see one of two things happening: Seattle comes out intense and wins, or they get blown out again. I really don't see anything in between. As long as Seattle doesn't get on a huge hot streak from the perimeter, we'll be fine. Seattle is going to attempt to block the lane from penetration, which doesn't necessarily mean they will be able to, but I think it does mean that the uncontested layups will come rarer. We need this win badly still, despite a blowout win in Game 1, because Seattle has the advantage going into game 3 if they win, which will completely wipe out the game 1 results. Just remember what we did to Denver after the game 1 loss. It's entirely possible Seattle responds the same way. They won't beat us in 5 games though, but you know what I mean.





*Koko's Key's to Victory:*




- Take care of the ball. 18 TO's is horrendous. That has to dramatically come down. There is absolutely no excuse to be that careless with the ball.


- Keep Seattle's bench in check. Without Radmanovic, Seattle's depth is seriously hurt, especially with scoring/shooting, so it's important we don't let Fortson, Collison, Wilkins, and Murray go off. If you make those guys earn their baskets, they aren't going to come up with many points.


- Attack the rack. We have to keep going to the rim hard, because that will give us free throw attempts, and it will slow down the pace. 





Prediction: Spurs 103, Seattle 98


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

I gonna put 2500 vCash on this one.

Go Spurs 

My Prediction

Spurs: 108
Sonics: 98


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Last new I read this morning said that Radmanovic is likely out for the entire series and Ray may play tonight. I know that if he can, Ray will be out there.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

At the risk of sounding cocky, I don't really want to say what I really think about this series, but lets just say that Game 1 gave me a lot of confidence. I mean, the complete and utter lack of defense from the Sonics, in tandem with our own not-lack of defense, tells me that this series could be very short. Plus, with the chance injuries for the Sonics, it does not look good for them. BUT...they are still professionals with a lot of pride, so if we come out flat then we will...ah, forget it...you all know what goes there, so there is really no need for me to say it again.



2 Things for Tonight:


1. We need to come out with a lot of energy and not allow them to have any hope. I know, I know...I harp on this focus all the time, but it is probably the biggest problem that our team has. Yes, the Sonics are depleted and we are pretty clearly a better team, but if there is any team that is the worst to play with no energy it is the Sonics. If we come out flat, they will absolutely slaughter us on the offensive boards, and then they will get their shot going, and that is not good news.

2. We will need to make some shots tonight. After Tony Parker torched the Sonics in Game 1, they are going to be looking to shut down those lanes for him by sagging in. When they sag, there are going to be some wide open shots for our 2, 3 and even 4 guys that they need to hit. Buck Harvey, in a column about something completely different in today's EN, referred to the way that the Lakers killed us in last years playoffs by sagging because our "sharp"shooters couldn't make shots. I have a feeling the Sonics will do something like that tonight.



Prediction:

Spurs 98
Sonics 88


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I just want the Spurs to bring the Championship back to the Lone Star State.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, I'm looking at the 9.5, Im gonna say that spurs will win by more than 10... Im thinking about betting all 14k... But it would be painful if the game is close....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Alight, I did it. 14k on spurs. I say since Ray may not play tonight, or if he does he probably wont be a 100 percent.. And Ram is out for sure, its a good bet. I mean even with both of those guys playing 100 percent, the chances of spurs winning I'd say are still above 80 percent. 

So we will see...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i was playing basketball all day so i just got back so ill make it quick

Roc Soild plan to Beat the Sonics

dont play lazy basketball- go for the extra cut and try do drive

make jumpers- they will probaly come out in a tough zone to make us shoot jumpers so we need to make them so we can go back to penitration

dont under eastimate the oppenent- dont think the gm is already over before it begains and or half time

tim 25pt 10reb
tony 20pt 7assits
manu 25pt 2st

99 spurs
93 sonics
2-0 take it !Go Spurs Go


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ray is playing lets see how he does


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man same annoncers errrrrrrrrr


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the refs are calling any little foul on whos guarding ray


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

13 8 us
we have duncan off to a good start and parker and manu with a feildgoal...ray allen doesnt look 100 percent but looks good enough to score 25+


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we just opend the gm 20 8 us 
tony and manu are killing them o my gosh there leading the fast break and horry is being a vetern on d. Go SPurs Go


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

28
16
were doing so great nothing realy bad to say glenn with the buzzer beater
GO Spurs Go


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes!! 
35
20 were doing it again hopefully it will continue
not going to say much cause there isnt much to say but spurs are running so well, im a little worried that we cant do this as well as we are on the road but hey if any one can we can


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

40
24
were starting to get a little sloppy and not taking care of the ball but still in the lead


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

40 
31
we playing very bad now
were all not getting back on d and were just isolating were not playing smart


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We aren't playing well. They are within single digits after being down 18 and out of this game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we started to play sloppy and now our lead is down to 12, hopefully we wont come out dull and play intense to finish the gm, i think duncan might get some more looks to.
54spurs
42
ps 2000 post


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MANU IS PLAYing great d


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were not playing well consistantly were not having good shot selection. to much iso one on one. our d is there wich is good but ray is starting to come alive up by 11


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker is getting animated at the refs wow


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were not playing as well as we can and i give some credit to the soncics, we can play better... duncan is having a little rest but there penitrating to the basket alot easyer. up by 9 and free throws coming for ginobilli


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we won that qt by 2 wow that was an up and down qt
horry hurt his hand a little at the end so i hope hes ok. duncan got some quality rest so i hope we can finish out the gm and win gm 2. not as great as the last gm but so far less tos and for 7qts we are the better team


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan with an explosive move still 13 pt gm ....and a bad to


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

83spurs
70 sonics

8:35 remainning


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bowens in big foul trouble with 5 fouls
up by 13 with a little more then 6 min to play


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we need to slow down the tempo with our lead and with the time remaining. feed it to duncan and probaly need barry out now for a bail if time runs out of the shotclock


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker to duncan :jawdrop: 
91
76


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker is doing very well with his free throws.i will give my anylist on the gm tomrow and i think it will be my best yet :biggrin: 
Go SPurs Go
looks like were gonna be 2-0 yes


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How about Nazr's magicle bouncing three pointer at the end of the game? :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn, the Spurs are making me rich! :banana: What a great game.. They looked like champions out there.. This was one of those games that no matter what kind of run the other team made, you just kind of knew that the Spurs were going to win no matter what. It never looked out of control, and that last shot by duncan with 1 minute left, were he totally did a head fake and wraped around the defender to score was totally sick. Great game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> How about Nazr's magicle bouncing three pointer at the end of the game? :biggrin:





On the TNT postgame they said it was the first three pointer the guy has ever made in his NBA career. Pretty funny. 



As for the game, it's pretty impressive, but I can't help but to feel like we can still play better. The three-headed monster had a field day against Seattle, but I was more impressed with Manu and Parker than Duncan. Parker is hitting jumpers, making free throws, getting in the passing lanes....what more can you ask for? Ginobili just had another fantastic game. 28 points on 11 FGA's. Oh yeah, and only in 31 minutes. Let me re-type that: 28 points on 11 FGA's, in 31 minutes. Absolutely amazing. Barry had a solid overall game with 9 points, 7 boards, and 4 assists. No complaints about him. I do have complaints about Glenn Robinson though. I thought he hurt us more than he helped tonight. Seattle was going right at him every possession, and Glenn really couldn't do anything about it. Robert Horry played 26 minutes of unspectacular basketball. 1 rebound? 2/6 from the field? 1/3 FTA's? Come on Rob, we need a lot more than that. Ray Ray had the protective shield on him tonight. So Ray, you got what you wanted with the whole Bruce Bowen thing, are you happy now? Probably not after getting spanked again. Solid overall game. We only had 11 TO's, shot above 50% again, and held Seattle below 45% again. They actually out-rebounded us, mostly because of the offensive boards.




The main thing for game 3 is that we maintain a good level of play for 4 quarters. We came out and got huge leads early in both of these games, but coming out in the 2nd half of both games Seattle played much tougher.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah! good game by the spurs. i was watching the highlights and parker dunked? i guess tim owes him another $100! also manu's block against ray allen, was awesome! it was great to see ray get blocked. hmm maybe manu will be on ray's "who i'll whine about" list...


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

2-0

Seattle are playing pretty ****, but we are going awesome.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the first qt was the biggest for us, if we hadnt have that big of a qt we might not of won, we tied the second qt and won the third by 2 and 4th by 3 so it seems that the first qt was major. so for the nxt gm we need to get off to a great start if we want to win. paker made alot of his free throws and he looked like a complete player tonight and i liked how parker was getting compared to ai. i think a very good overall gm and i expect seatle to hit hard gm 3. were 2-0



T. Parker G 37 7-15 
0-0 
8-8 
0 3 3 7 1 3 2 0 22 
B. Barry G 33 3-6 
1-3 
2-2 
2 5 7 4 2 1 1 0 9 
T. Duncan F 37 12-20 
0-1 
1-3 
4 5 9 0 1 0 3 3 25 
B. Bowen F 17 1-1 
0-0 
0-0 
0 0 0 0 5 0 0 0 2 
N. Mohammed C 24 3-7 
1-1 
0-0 
4 6 10 0 2 0 0 1 7 
M. Ginobili 31 9-11 
2-4 
8-10 
0 2 2 4 4 1 5 1 28 
R. Horry 25 2-6 
1-3 
1-4 
0 1 1 2 4 0 0 1 6 
G. Robinson 20 1-5 
0-0 
2-2 
0 1 1 0 6 2 0 1 4 
B. Udrih 13 0-1 
0-1 
4-4 
1 2 3 3 1 0 0 0 4 
D. Brown 1 0-0 
0-0 
0-0 
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
T. Massenburg 1 0-0 
0-0 
1-2 
0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 
R. Nesterovic 1 0-0 
0-0 
0-0 
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

TOTAL 240 38-72 5-13 27-35 11 26 37 20 26 7 11 7 108 


.528 .385 .771 Team Rebs: 7 TOTAL TO: 11


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I only watched the first 3 quarters, but overall I thought we played very well. We look like a team on a mission to win a championship. All our guys(that get PT) are contributing on some level and have really bought into the system. Parker is heating up and has been amazing this series, and Ginobili and Duncan have been stellar as usual. I never doubted we would lose that game, but it would be nice not to have those sloppy spells every once in a while.

Just wondering, but did those announcers annoy anyone else, other than me? I thought they were extremely biased towards the Sonics, and it annoyed me so much I turned the TV on mute. 

Also, it looks like the referees have succummed to Ray Allen's constant whining b/c Bowen had a lot of questionable foul calls. Good job Ray, you got what you wanted. I cannot believe Ray actually dared to imply that Bowen purposely tried to hurt him in Game 1. I'm beginning to like Ray Allen less and less.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> I only watched the first 3 quarters, but overall I thought we played very well. We look like a team on a mission to win a championship. All our guys(that get PT) are contributing on some level and have really bought into the system. Parker is heating up and has been amazing this series, and Ginobili and Duncan have been stellar as usual. I never doubted we would lose that game, but it would be nice not to have those sloppy spells every once in a while.
> 
> Just wondering, but did those announcers annoy anyone else, other than me? I thought they were extremely biased towards the Sonics, and it annoyed me so much I turned the TV on mute.
> 
> Also, it looks like the referees have succummed to Ray Allen's constant whining b/c Bowen had a lot of questionable foul calls. Good job Ray, you got what you wanted. I cannot believe Ray actually dared to imply that Bowen purposely tried to hurt him in Game 1. I'm beginning to like Ray Allen less and less.


ya i hope they arnt the same ones for the nxt gm, they seem like they either dont like the spurs or like the sonics a lot. the more anyoning one is the one that looks like the old cav coach paul silas


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

What do y'all think of Ray Allen and his constant whining? And the way that the referees have reacted to his complaints? I think he is being allowed to get away with some offensive fouls on Bowen, and Bowen is now under much scrutiny from the refs?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> What do y'all think of Ray Allen and his constant whining? And the way that the referees have reacted to his complaints? I think he is being allowed to get away with some offensive fouls on Bowen, and Bowen is now under much scrutiny from the refs?





There's a thread in the Playoff Forum where I have voiced my opinion, but I guess I'll comment on it again. His only purpose is to get calls in his favor. He wants a cheap way out, and even when the officials did give him what he wanted, look at the end results. The officials didn't let Bruce play, so Ray won the battle. Did he win the game? Hell no. All he did was make himself look bad, because the dude is a great offensive player, and he wants an easy way out.


----------

